
Israeli scientists print world's first 3D heart with human tissue - redditwhat
http://nocamels.com/2019/04/israeli-scientists-3d-print-a-tiny-live-heart-made-with-human-tissue/
======
ironchief
Misleading. This is another example of "looks like, but doesn't work like".
You often see people print noses, ears, whatever that have cells in them. That
doesn't make it functional tissue.

Source: I lead a tissue engineering project to print human organs for
transplantation.

~~~
anitil
There's a discussion on another thread that I think could benefit from your
input :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19664948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19664948)

